# For



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Check out my video of orientals. Those birds are the only the ones that survived through winter and I flew them almost everyday.

Heres a short video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNh5V86LQXc


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

cool birds


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomorrow I am gonna post another video which will show how high they fly. In this video they were landing.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

dang,..great video


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you guyz.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why didn't they survive the winter?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Charis said:


> Why didn't they survive the winter?


cuz of the hawks


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very good video aslan1 !!! How many are cocks and how many are hens?

The last time I flew a group of 4 was quite a show!!
I had just let them out and they were starting to climb.They made one loop around me and I noticed there was only 3 not 4.
I turned around and a Cooper had one down on the ground not 20 yards away from me !!! I was just about to run after it when I saw the FOR pecking the hawk in the head and it got away.
They made several laps around me and the FOR acted like it was having fun. When the Cooper got within maybe 2' the hen OR just speed up a dodge a bit and gain a bit more airspace.Eventually the Cooper gave up and I called them down into the portable and we went home.
Very scary for only the 2nd time out since early December for all the birds and me !!!


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Parlor Fan said:


> Very good video aslan1 !!! How many are cocks and how many are hens?
> 
> The last time I flew a group of 4 was quite a show!!
> I had just let them out and they were starting to climb.They made one loop around me and I noticed there was only 3 not 4.
> ...


I got 1 male and 3 females. That son of a gun got 3 of my birds in December. No more loses since then.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Heres the link to another video when they are highflying

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP50eD6_zEs


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Great video,thanks for sharing it !!!


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

this is my first year raising FOR's I have 2 eggs that will be hatching in about a week and a half. Looking forward to it!

All my others are birminghams and they are a lot of fun too!


----------

